# Confusion over tigers



## Chris Hobson (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm a lurker at this website which I find to be consistently entertaining and an interesting window onto the human condition. 









						Newest
					

All of our stories, starting with the newest!




					notalwaysright.com
				




As I'm not registered to comment there, I thought that I would share my own story which is fairly typical of the kind of thing that you might find there but would probably be panned in the comments for being a bit meh. 

I am at the self service checkouts at [supermarket]. When I get to the point when I have to make my payment, because I am buying alcohol, I have to be age verified so my red light comes on to summon a member of staff. When she arrives she does a double take and expresses bafflement as to why I needed age verification to buy cat food. The reason for the confusion is that Tiger is the name of the [supermarket] brand cat food and a box of Tiger cat food was clearly visible on the scales. Tiger is also my favourite brand of lager, four bottles of Tiger beer were buried at the bottom of my shopping bag. Once the penny dropped we both had a laugh about it. I didn't have to show my ID, my wrinkly bald head was my proof of age.

The format of the Not always right website is that the stories have to be anonymous, presumably to guard against law suits, so any identifying details are generalised and placed in square brackets.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 13, 2022)

I was heading for the checkouts wearing my Helly Hansen jacket Tilley hat etc when someone behind me shouts 'hard a starboard' so I swung my trolley to the right and turned around to look, at which point a trolley hits mine 'midships and the two trolleys career into a circular pyramid of tins of chocolate followed by a large man, at speed. A small timid wife was following in his wake and our eyes met for a long moment, at which point she retreated rapidly and I followed and we were in fits of helpless laughter in the freezer aisle. Eventually I enquired does your husband sail?
After another minute she managed 'never'.
Well - that explains a lot, I said.
Peering around the end of the freezers, I saw that the man had vanished, so I ventured out to reclaim what I could of my shopping for my day out on a Westerly Tiger. It was extremely cold out on the Solent in mid December, but I was able to keep warm due to sudden fits of the giggles afflicting me at intervals.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 14, 2022)

Someone mentioned that website on here once before, and I’m now addicted to it - spend a lot of time reading it when I’ve got nothing better to do!  There is some really funny stuff on there.  And a lot of less funny stuff, but it’s definitely worth a read!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 14, 2022)

The someone was probably me, I think that I might have mentioned it before. Did you see the story about the two old ladies and the peas?


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 14, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> The someone was probably me, I think that I might have mentioned it before. Did you see the story about the two old ladies and the peas?


Oh thank you so much for pointing me to this fabulous website, I waste far too much time on it but it’s very enjoyable!  Appeals to my silly sense of humour anyway.  No I didn’t see the one about the old ladies and the peas, please do tell!  My favourite ones are the stupid customer ones, wondering why they can’t get into a shop which is obviously closed or not listening or understanding the simplest of instructions etc.  I get a bit bored with all the zombie apocalypse ones!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 14, 2022)

It Wasn’t Going To End Peas-fully
					

Old Lady #1: “Oh, she has more peas than I do.” The difference is very slight, but hey, the customer is always right, right?




					notalwaysright.com


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 14, 2022)

Ha ha very good!  I’m trawling through old ones at the moment so haven’t seen the most recent, I’ll catch up eventually.  All good fun!


----------

